
Ask HN: Ideas for a CS Senior Project? - Igglyboo
So I&#x27;ve just started my senior project class at my university, I&#x27;m a computer science major but my curriculum has been more software development than CS.<p>My teacher wants us to come up with something that will fix a new problem or change a new industry, something &quot;disruptive&quot;. Made me think of startups so I thought this would be the perfect place to ask.<p>Any ideas are welcome really, he would like us to do a mobile&#x2F;web app but if our idea is good enough we can do anything (dev tools, commandline&#x2F;desktop app or whatever).
We have a team of 4 with 3 months to do it, we&#x27;re supposed to put in about 500 man hours of work into the project.
======
angersock
How about this:

Do something distributed, something that requires no central point of control
or authority. Think Bittorrent or bitcoin or whatever.

The really cool technologies are distributist in nature.

------
ajizzle
If you really want to blow his mind. Pick up on a REAL open source project
that is already solving a REAL problem. Nothing you do in this class will
matter. If the four of you can really contribute to a real world problem in
three months, that'd certainly be worth an A+.

------
yunyeng
You could think this is real simple, but I would like to say do something
about Online Education! Courseware system, book sharing, student social media
with profiles integrated with classes and courses. That is perfect fit for
both Web and Mobile app I think.

------
walterbell
Post your question on the mailing list for redecentralize.org,
[https://github.com/redecentralize/swarm/wiki/Email-
list](https://github.com/redecentralize/swarm/wiki/Email-list)

